# A very productive day!



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

I got a late start on the day, I left the house at about 10:30 am. I brought a pouch of marbles, a pouch of .044 lead balls and my new moose antler slingshot. I also brought the .22 rifle I got on my 8th birthday.

In total I got 3 spruce grouse. One of which was taken with the flip at a range of 12 paces.










A few miles later I spotted a high altitude beaver (porcupine) He was about 10 feet up the tree. I put a .044 lead ball into the side of his head and he fell down out of the tree. He was thrashing about a bit so I finished him off with the .22. I suppose I could have finished him off with another lead ball, but a big ol' ball of spikes gets the adrenaline running, even if it is the death twitches... He is a good sized porcupine, I carefully skinned him, quartered him and took the back straps. I had the straps with dinner tonight.

.22 for scale.










At about 7 pm I headed back to the truck. In the fading light I saw some white ears twitching in the undergrowth off to my side. a slow creep later I could see that the snowshoe hare was facing away from me, and one quick thwap and he was slumped on the ground.










I snapped a quick pic and put him in my bag... which was made out of my undershirt and a stick (lol)

I headed out in the near dark with about 6 miles to go I took an interesting picture of the sunset and turned on the headlamp and walked home to begin processing some food for the upcoming week. It was a very exciting and productive day. According to my gps watch I covered about 17 miles. Which means my dog probably did 30 with all the dashing about in the bushes.

I am tired, but well fed. Enjoy the sunset, back on the hunt tomorrow evening after work.










I am pretty pumped because my brother gets here on Wednesday and we will definitely be getting a lot of hunting in over the next couple weeks! Hopefully more pics to come.

Msturm


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Awesome shooting man. You really took off running with the sling!!

Awesome post.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Good hunting, and definitely a beautiful sunset


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

How does it get any better than that! Great job and wonderful post.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Wow that was a delicious looking day! Did good buddy!!
Btw, that's an amazing 22. Well kept.


----------



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

Island made said:


> Awesome shooting man. You really took off running with the sling!!
> 
> Awesome post.


Thanks Island made! It has been a blast. It is light, easy to carry and very effective. Plus, if I lose my most expensive ammo I am out 11 cents. That beats losing a 13 dollar arrow all day, so a flip it is for close range small game.


----------



## Big Sandy (Jan 26, 2012)

Great shot of the sunset. Ive never seen a porcupine before, i didnt realize they got that big.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Wow! Great shooting and great story! Best of luck on the upcoming hunts!


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Love your moose antler slingshot.......as you can see from my sign in photo, my signature slingshot is also made from an antler....a mule deer.

GP


----------



## speedgoat (Jun 22, 2019)

Great hunting


----------

